# Guided Goose Hunt



## fisherman9985 (May 5, 2018)

I am a marine in the Houston are and looking for a guide that may have a last minute opening for a guided goose hunt tommorrow 21 Jan or this upcoming weekend.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Check the classifieds section...several guides posting openings.

Weâ€™ve been both duck and goose hunting with Grand Poobah (Sammy)...give him a call...he will shoot straight with you and let you know how the birds are doing.

Geese seem to be a little slow overall this year...ducks are doing much better in the right spots.

Good luck - and thank you for your service!!


----------

